# Care Credit Question



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I was looking into Care Credit for MowMow's dental. That would allow him to have it ASAP and then I'll pay it off in the next three months...

That brings me to my question. *Do they ding you for paying it off early?* If I sign up for a 6 month repayment and pay it back in 3 will they charge me a penalty fee?

I don't want to sign up for Care Credit until I hear about the lump. We may be rolling it all into one big surgery and one ENORMOUS bill. Then I'll look into one BIG loan from them (I hope they approve me).


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Krissy, The Care Credit card is our "insurance" for our pets, so it gets used a bit!
I am paying big payments to get it knocked off...since I really need to get Peaches in for a full dental, before she gets any older!

There is NO Penalty for paying off early!!

We've never had any problems with Care Credit either! 
Sharon


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks Sharon!

 I'm obsessive about planning. I do my budget for 2 years in advance and of course things change weekly so I'm always messing with it and updating it. Right now I've got THREE different budgets on that spreadsheet. 
One for as it stands now. 
One for just in case I'm denied for care credit (He can get his toophisis fixed on July 29th and I'll need to borrow a little from my momz)
One budget for payments for care credit as per there calculator.

I can't bring myself to make one for the unthinkable (the lump needs to be removed). That'll be a WHOLE new ball game that terrifies the crap out of me. Can't think about that yet.

Either way, all my discretionary money for the next little while is sitting in his pearly whites. The guys at work think I should get him gold caps(I'm getting a LOT of flack for spending this much money on an animal) so he can look really awesome.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Krissy,
I know about the budget!
One other thing about Care Credit, there are $$$ levels, if your bill is under a certain level, its six months interest free, if paid in full.
If it's over a certain amount, It's extended to a year, interest free, if paid in full.

I've been looking for Charlie's vet bill, because he had 4 teeth removed, and a very good cleaning....
This was done at the same time they had to put him out for his foot biopsies. Everything was just under a 1000.00 bucks.
He had already had up to date blood tests, so that wasn't needed again.

I do recommend getting the dental 
x-rays...I'm sure glad I did with Charlie...who knew that a cat thats only around 3 1/2 could have the dental problems he had!
My poor little boy...
He's a happy camper now tho', so all was worth it!

If MowMow has to be under anesthesia for a lump removal...
Have the rest done at the same time!
It will save money in the long run, rather than doing it ala carte!
Sharon


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

That's exactly what I meant. I don't want to apply for the care credit yet, I want to wait for the pathologist report on the lump so that if it does need to come off then I'll just apply for one big enormous amount from care credit.

So, I sit twiddling my thumbs and going crazy. I want to be proactive and get it all over with!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Krissy, Get the card now!
Just because you have it, doesn't mean you have to use it either!
There's also NO Penalty for not using it!
And whether it's six months or a year, there are NO Penalties for paying it off early!
It really is a GREAT Backup card to have! 
Sharon


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Oh wait, it comes as a credit card? I assumed it was like a loan... they pay off the vet directly and I pay care credit back....

Do you have a link for the one you're using?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Yep! I'll get it to you!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Krissy, try this one:

www.carecredit.com

It is a part of GE Capital credit services!
Also heres a phone # for Customer Service! 
1-866-893-7864


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I was approved for 800. That's not bad at all. Very doable and I can pay it off in 6 months without stretching too badly (thank goodness for July being an extra paycheck month).

I can come up with the rest by the first of July. 

Woot, thanks so much for your help Sharon!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Krissy,
No Problem!
It definitely helps the Peace of Mind, for those "What If" circumstances, when they pop up!!
Glad you're approved! YAY!
Sharon


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

So once it's paid off it's just a credit card that sits with an 800 available credit?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Yes! That's whats nice!
You'll have that amount to use over and over! (Of course, hopefully you won't have to!)
But we know the kind of curve balls, our furkids like to throw at us! 
To bad more people don't look into this, as a very good backup plan!


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Oh, looks like all your questions were answered. I don't think it just becomes a credit card after paying it off - it's only able to be used at places that accept care credit. You can use it on vision, dental (for yourself) and other medical services. Just have to look around. I didn't expect you to have any trouble getting approved - I was approved for 3600 when I was only making about 600/mo. 

10c, do you know if you don't pay it off in full before the 6 months, are you charged the interest rate on the full amount or just the remainder?

Oh and you two - check out mint dot com if you haven't heard of it! It is a great tool for budgeting if you're just using spreadsheets.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Oozma, 
You have to pay the full amount before your interest free period is up.
If you don't, you will be charged interest for the WHOLE time!
And no it's not a credit card, like a Visa or MasterCard, etc.
But for the things you may need it for...it's really nice to have!
Sharon


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I was worried because I have that recent bankruptcy on my report.

I was HOPING for 1200 ( to include the lumpectomy) but I'm thrilled with what they offered.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Krissy, 
Once you've been with them for a while, with a payment history, you can always request a review and a credit bump up!
The worst they'll do is say, "no, at this time."
Sharon


----------



## molldee (May 19, 2013)

Yeah, care credit really helped me with my cats! Recently they bumped up my amount because my credit score got higher!


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

Do any Canadians use care credit? I seem to remember hearing about it at the dentist, but my quick google search just turned up an American site. 
Sounds like a neat backup plan. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Kaylarrrg (Jun 1, 2014)

The great thing about Care Credit is that it works for humans and pets. I had to get my wisdom teeth taken out (rather late in life, I might add) and I put that all on my care credit. I paid it off before it was all due and haven't used it since. However, I have to use it for my mom's cat with kidney failure and I'm still approved for up to $1400 with no annual fee. 

It can't be used as just a regular good old credit card though, I believe it only covers medical visits and procedures and possibly prescriptions, but I've never tried it with my prescriptions. They also have a Car Credit from the same place that's used at Meineke and works the same as Care Credit.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I noticed there were Care Credit application forms at my dentist yesterday, which I don't remember seeing before. I'd always thought Care Credit was only for pets, but I guess I've just always heard it talked about with pets. 

Very cool! I might think about this rather than insurance, since the premiums are going to be outrageous for two 14-year-olds.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Spirite, 
This exactly what hubby and I had discussed, when thinking about pet insurance for our pets!

First Off, if you don't need your insurance for a while, you've already paid out a bundle for the premiums...
Secondly, even if you do get to use it, how much will really be paid out...

A Care Credit card was a no brainer, for us!
It's there when we need it and only have to worry about paying, what is really used!
With some of the premiums, you can get stuck with a lot of out go and not much to show for it, and it starts adding up fast!

It's even a great personal back up health card, if you take any trips!
Dental, vision, emergency medical, 
Emergency vet, etc.

Of interest, I was not able to pay for Charlies prescription at the pharmacy!
Sharon


----------



## Risami (Nov 18, 2007)

I had a 6 month payment and my bill was only around 200 but paid it off in 3 months so you are good. I am glad I got it now i still have a bit left so will use for more emergancies


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I did some reading on Care Credit last night... sounds like a nightmare. Terrible customer service and terrible mistakes. Here's one in particular of note:



> Surely, when having to make a one-time big purchase, Carecredit can be wonderful, with their no-interest for 12 months 'financing'. But, this is NOT a health insurance- it is a credit card. My experience so far has been below average, with Carecredit not sending me my bill regularly but expecting me to pay regularly, and the only 'autopay' options are all or the minimum- which obviously gears you up to end up owing at the end of the 'free financing'- and with most of these types of credit cards, once you get to the end of the 'free financing', if you're not completely paid off, then you owe for all the 'free interest'. This can be a great option if you're very disciplined, and have a big ticket one-time health expense you'r prefer to split over a period of time. But don't let that lull you into complacency!


I read some others that sounded awful, like needing to pay off more than they had owed to start with at the end.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Other than them not sending a bill, it doesn't sound like a nightmare...it just sounds like it needs to be paid attention to. Just like any credit situation. If their auto pay options are not good enough, then use the bill paying service from your checking account and set up auto pay there...or mail them a check every month. Paying bills is not rocket science.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Carmel said:


> I read some others that sounded awful, like needing to pay off more than they had owed to start with at the end.


That's the nature of the card though. The more at the end includes the interest owed on what you borrowed. It is a loan and those always charge interest. It's a company, they have to make their money somewhere.




doodlebug said:


> Other than them not sending a bill, it doesn't sound like a nightmare...it just sounds like it needs to be paid attention to. Just like any credit situation. If their auto pay options are not good enough, then use the bill paying service from your checking account and set up auto pay there...or mail them a check every month. Paying bills is not rocket science.


Well, there's nothing saying anywhere that they HAVE to send a bill. Same thing with any other bill, the user is supposed to know when their bill is due. A bill is a courtesy and a reminder. It shouldn't be a necessity to pay. So either a person has completely forgotten this large looming bill or they are sitting back thinking, "Sweet, they forgot about me!".. either way, it's on them.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

MowMow said:


> Well, there's nothing saying anywhere that they HAVE to send a bill. Same thing with any other bill, the user is supposed to know when their bill is due. A bill is a courtesy and a reminder. It shouldn't be a necessity to pay. So either a person has completely forgotten this large looming bill or they are sitting back thinking, "Sweet, they forgot about me!".. either way, it's on them.


I don't consider not getting a bill a nightmare, I didn't mean it that way. I just think it's something they should do, But I agree....you know you owe them, you know what the terms are...pay it.

Best Buy has a similar program for interest free payments that I've used. I take the amount I owe, divide by the number of months I have to pay it and set up an auto payment on my checking account bill paying service. If they don't send a bill...no big deal, it gets paid anyway.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

We've had Care Credit for a number of years, and never have had a problem with them!
I have always received the "Reminder Bill" in a timely fashion! 
And if someone has a bad enough memory...to foget to pay, they should only blame themselves!!
When you get your bill, it's set up like any other...showing minimum amount due...
If someone can't do the math and figure it out, that only paying the minimum...is not going to get the full sum paid off, in the grace period...
They really need to go back to school!
Sharon


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

That was just one example, though. Another was talking about how they never used the money (as they did not get braces) and due to miscommunication they were still given it, and the company refuses to remove all the interest they're now owed.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Carmel...That sounds...Very odd!
Just because you're approved for a certain amount..
Doesn't mean you're charged on it...
If they had approval...and DIDN'T use it...there wouldn't have been a "Charge" show up...

Something just REALLY smells fishy with that "Complaint"!!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Well, to be honest I don't care. As long as they help me fix my boy. 

I'm willing to give them a chance and I've heard enough good things that I'm willing to give it a shot.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Apparently the dentist went through with the charge on their behalf, unknown to them, and then Care Credit said they must get the dentist to reimburse them. That's what I took away from that particular complaint. There were a good 200 complaints on the website I was skimming through.

Hopefully it does more good than bad, just something to be aware of and pay close attention to what you're getting billed.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Carmel, 
Obviously it pays to pay close attention to any kind of "Card" transactions and Billings!! 
Sharon


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Oh, I agree. But the customer service if something goes wrong, maybe something they are at fault for, but will not cooperate in fixing the problem, is another consideration.


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

You'll find complaints on just about everything in existence and we don't know the circumstances of them all. Maybe someone didn't read X term and got charged Y amount and later, when writing the complaint, said they did read and understand it.

Anyways, if that was one of the top search results.. 200 complaints for a nation wide program is nothing.

Same goes for product reviews. Unrealistic expectations and people complain about really dumb things that are barely related.


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

I agree. In fact if a product has only 5 star reviews I get way more suspicious. To me that says they are not real reviews. Because there is always someone complaining about something, whether it's justified or not. 
It pays to read the terms, any loan will come back to bite you in the backside if you don't. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I find with reviews you need to read between the lines. FOr example the complaint above about the missed reminders and having to pay in full.

Doesn't apply to me, I'm pretty obsessive about my finances and can account for every penny, every bill, every part of my money.

The complaint about the dentist..same thing. I have only TWO credit cards (With the credit care, I can get of the one for the boys) and I check it every couple of weeks to make sure there's nothing hokie going on.

Also, the tone of the review. Does it just sound like sour grapes to me?

If alot of people have a complaint about the same basic thing (many people having strange charges on their care credit) .. THEN I'd have to research more and ask more questions before proceeding.


----------



## ~*Regina*~ (Apr 16, 2008)

All I want to say if I didn't have the Care Credit card, my cat would not be with me right now... She would have went over rainbow bridge last year because I could not afford her treatments. 
I have recently paid it off and ended up only paying 1 month of interest, the other 6 months were interest free because of the amount I had to charge on the card (over $2,500). 
It's a great card to have in an emergency!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Regina, Did they automatically kick you into the years free interest free, if paid in full, because of the amount?
I'm curious to know, because maybe they changed something...
It used to be, that even if you were only over one months paid in full, you got charged interest on the whole thing!
Sharon


----------



## ~*Regina*~ (Apr 16, 2008)

You must charge a curtain amount to get the free interest (I believe interest free starts at $500) . So for example I knew that Tessie was going to have surgery and then Chemo so instead of my vet charging the Care Credit card multiple times they held the bills until she was all done with everything. Tessie's bills all together were over $2500 (about 7 different bills). I got 6 months free interest for charging that amount all at once and I just paid the last month with just that months interest (I think it's like 22%). its very high, that why I paid it off so fast... I did not pay any other interest.
I hope this help answer your question...


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Regina, 
That makes very good sense! 
And its Great that your vet combined all the bills into one! 
Thank you!
Sharon


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Ack! I also meant to add, my vet did that for all of Charlies bills as well!
Dentist also did the same, several years ago! 
Most places that accept Care Credit, I've found to be pretty savvy, regarding it!


----------



## sweetcuddles (Jun 30, 2013)

I have Care Credit and I agree that it is a life saver. I got it when my rabbit Prince broke his back right leg. I was only approved for $1000 and the vet bill was $2866. My mom had to help pay the vet bill. I paid $800 and she paid the rest. Yes Care Credit is great to have.

You do get a bill from Care Credit, I get one every month as an email telling me how much I owe and the minimum payment. Right now, I am only paying the minimum payment and doing my best not to use it unless I absolutely have to, because it sure would be nice to get it paid off so that I don't have to worry about it. When I have to use my Care Credit, I always make sure that I have money on it to use and the amount that is available.

I think those complaints are from people who think that they don't have to pay something back that they borrow. That they think they paid it, but really didn't.

MowMow: you can sign up on the website and pay your bill directly through them, just put in your bank info and save it. I have done this and it makes it so much easier to pay the bill online. I pay all my bills online except my rent and getting my bus pass. It just makes things easier and quicker.


----------



## Lexie's mom (Aug 31, 2013)

Care Credit has been a lifesaver for us. At 9 months old our Lexie began having seizures. Her Nuerologist bill was $4000 for all the tests we had done. I choose 6 months interest free, paid it on time every month and paid it off by the end of the six months. I have no idea what I would have done without it. It hadnt been paid off for more than a week when she had to have surgery for a hairball that wouldnt pass, there was another $1800. Luckily our pet insurance paid a lot of that bill so I just applied it to the care credit account. Between the pet insurance and care credit I have peace of mind knowing that the vet bills for "special needs" kitty will be taken care of. I just wish I had taken out the pet insurance before her epilepsy diagnoses as the insurance won't pay for anything to do with that. Less ones learned.


----------

